

Ask HN: Suggestions for a user-friendly Privacy Policy - viniciusfbm

Hello ,<p>I`m CEO of Guchex, and we are building a social blogging platform that will help Programmers, Scientists, Researchers and Geeks to exchange knowledge.<p>There have been several discussions about Privacy Policies against social platforms, and we would like your suggestions to build a privacy policy that will secure the privacy from our users.<p>CEO Guchex.com, Vinicius Melo
======
m0hit
some interesting ideas:

Privacy Nutrition Labels: <http://cups.cs.cmu.edu/privacyLabel/>

Privacy Icons: Knowprivacy.org, <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Privacy_Icons>

User Research and design suggestions around privacy (and privacy policies
specifically): [http://createwithcontext.com/insights-digital-trust-and-
priv...](http://createwithcontext.com/insights-digital-trust-and-privacy.php)

Disclosure: Im working towards some of these ideas on an Open source and CC
licensed project with others at privacypatterns.org

There are references in my presentation available at
<http://pii.privacypatterns.org>

